# تشخيص واصلاح الاعطال الكهربية



## السوداني الاسد (12 أبريل 2010)

تشخيص واصلاح الاعطال الكهربائية

*http://www.4shared.com/document/o8TDsP8q/Electrical_Troubleshooting_and.html*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أبريل 2010)

السوداني الاسد قال:


> تشخيص واصلاح الاعطال الكهربائية
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/document/o8tdsp8q/electrical_troubleshooting_and.html*


الاخ الفاضل الكريم 
ملف وافي وكافي ، ورائع ، بارك الله فيك ، وجعله في صحيفة الحسنات . وننتظر منك الكثير علي هذا المستوى الراقي .


----------



## سمير شربك (13 أبريل 2010)

السوداني الأسد 
أنت تغني القسم باستمرار شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي السوداني على هذا الملف


----------



## عبدو سبيس (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السوداني الاسد (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على المرور الاخ عاطف والاخ طارق والاخ عبدو والاخ سمير بارك الله فيكم


----------



## black88star (5 مايو 2010)

يديك الف عافية يا خوي 
مشكـــــــــــــــور 
عــــــــوافي


----------



## alith (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف مره اخرى لانى بحاجه اليه مع الشكر


----------



## black88star (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يديك الف عافية على الموضوع الشيق 
عـــــــــــــــ وآفي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت اريد رفع الملف مره اخري ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمدهندسة (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## vutek (20 أبريل 2012)

الملف لا يمكن تحميله ممكن اعادة رفع الملف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khalidwdn (28 أبريل 2012)

نرجو من المهندس السوداني الموقر رفع الملف مرة اخري
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adel90 (2 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bader_m (2 مايو 2012)

عليكم السلام 
الملف غير موجود 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (3 مايو 2012)

باااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

_موضووووووووووووووووووووووع شيق بالفعل_


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

_موضووووووووووووووووووووووع شيق بالفعل_


----------



## السلطان2012 (30 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## aboo yousef (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amr habib (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن موضوع عن طاقه المد والجزر


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم الرجاء رفع الملف مره اخري وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hassenwah (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة الرفع


----------



## eng/hamdy (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohammed.madani (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الورد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يااخينا السوداني


----------



## mohie (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فقيه العرب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع شيق بوركت


----------



## bader_m (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------

